# Portable stand for JET 1014



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I finally got the stand finished and the lathe mounted. The lathe was originally the old Jet color (headand tailstock) I disassembled it and painted the bedway and stand to match the newer Jet color on the bed extension. Since the lathe bed wasn't drilled and tapped for the extension, it was a PIA getting everything true and straight, but it worked out pretty well. This way it rolls to the driveway, gets used, and then gets blown down with leaf blower when done. Garage just isn't big enough for a dedicated spot.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I like that . Only thing I think the wheel by the headstock like that would be in my way. I would rather the wheels be on the other end.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's cool!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is VERY COOL!

I might have continued with wood turning had I thought about something like that that could be wheeled outside...I just could not stand the mess it made in my shop!

Great job!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Where is the drool emoticon? I just received my lathe extension yesterday and now I need to build a table. That is awesome.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I like that . Only thing I think the wheel by the headstock like that would be in my way. I would rather the wheels be on the other end.


 I thought about that, but it's already pretty heavy at the tailstock end. Before I welded it permanent, I stood at the operator position and they(wheels) really weren't in the way. However I did raise the lower shelf a little to make sure there was plenty of toe space. In hindsite I should have made a bracket for the VS controls. They ended up under the mounting bed. I also want to add a tool shelf for tools while in use. Again, hind site. Thanks for the comments guys,,,,,Jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

"_This way it rolls to the driveway, gets used, and then gets blown down with leaf blower when done."_

Now, that's thinking out of the box. Great idea! gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - real handy. I put mine on wheels (casters) so I could move it around but it isn't built to go outside very easy. Cool idea.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mr Bill post a picture of your portable lathe table.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

If you are talking about the lathe table that was at the Thursday night meeting, it's mine ! I will be glad to get you some pictures, if that is the one you are talking about.
LL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Will these do ?? LL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

This was made for me by Mr. Bill & Clyde. GCWA has several of them. Easy to fold down and move. I can do this by myself and it is easy to load in the back of my jeep to transport. 
LL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats the one!!


----------

